# Cycling Tanks with Feeders



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I know alot of folks cycle their tanks with the help of feeders. I know alot have mis-intrepid the reasons for this.

For me, aside from having feeders present to help crap to bring ammonia levels down, I usually have the feeders there used as guinnipigs. For them to crap, I would have to put in 100 feeders just for waste to eat up ammonia. But I basically put feeders in there to see if they can with stand the water chemistry balance in the tank. See how many would die within a 24 hr period which would determine if the waters safe enough to put my Ps in.

What and why do most people use feeders for to cycle their tanks?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> What and why do most people use feeders for to cycle their tanks?


 They are cheap and dispensible. You don't need to worry about what to do with them after your tank has been cycled.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

true


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DonH said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > What and why do most people use feeders for to cycle their tanks?
> ...


 But would you advise feeding those guinnipig feeders to your Ps after experimenting with them? (aside from the fact that feeders aren't good for your Ps anyways)


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

After being in the tank for about a month (during the cycling process), you can be pretty confident that those feeders are "clean" if they remain alive and healthy. Most infections would have manifested itself during that time. So those feeders would be safer to feed your incoming p's than the ones you just got at the store. In addition to that, during that time, you should feed them a good quality fish food so they are "gut-loaded" and ready for your p's.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cool!! Thanks for the respond and responses Don!!







Hopefully someday I can follow in your footsteps with the knowledgment with water chemistry.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i use goldfish. but i dunno if that works too well cause i think goldfish are pretty hardy.


----------

